# Tractor speak



## Hamiltonville Farm (Jan 14, 2019)

This video is made for people who may not understand some of the terms associated with owning a tractor. 






Sent from my SM-N960U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no sound, but can appreciate anyway.


----------

